# Garage Makover 90% Finished - Lots of pics



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

so i started my journey about a year ago, my garage makeover project kept getting delayed for one reason or another but after today's shift its nearly at its end

we have been living her for 34 years so you can imagine we had a lot of junk, about 10 trips to the tip was involved at least!

thanks for those on here who advised me on paints etc, im no expert just the average DIY'er 

Basically, knock down the plasterboard wall at back and re do it with brick (behind this is a room), fix a major water leak due to driveway not being drained properly, seal the floor, paint the walls and ceiling, paint the floor, then get the Versaroll flooring in (as i am will be using it for my car so didnt want the car tyres to lift the paint)

then onto putting the shelves up, took ages! get the mechanics chest/draw

Doesn't sound like much but took an absolute age to get to this stage!

to do:

1. Get bike rack up on wall for 2 cycles
2. get some banners up on the walls of some sort, any ideas which?
3. get some hooks up for pressure washer hose
4. think of some other ways to save space 

Right onto the pics!

Before Pics:











During:















After Pics







































not as amazing as some of yours but to me its epic! 

sad thing is my new car isnt due until July so it will be empty till then

thanks for looking


----------



## CaptainGaunt23 (May 18, 2014)

Fantastic job! So wish I had a garage like that? Lol


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice...wish I had a space like that. Like the rails for your spray bottles can I ask where you got them from.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

CaptainGaunt23 said:


> Fantastic job! So wish I had a garage like that? Lol


Thanks mate 



Buckweed said:


> Very nice...wish I had a space like that. Like the rails for your spray bottles can I ask where you got them from.


Thanks, rails from, Ikea, £2 each for a 1m one! (seen another member on here with it)

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/30072646/

they dont supply screws though so any 6mm screw/raw plug will do it

hooks were extra, £1 for 6: http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/70271093/


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

Great work looks a very tidy place to detail.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Looking good, we move I to our new garage I mean house in November and I am looking to do a garage build.

Hoping to put a kitchen in there!!!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I was going to say that they looked like Ikea rails, cheap as chips and look the part imo.

Real transformation buddy. We recently moved to house with a dble garage and I was supposed to take pics along the way as I made into my 'man cave' but totally forgot as I was too busy making trips to the tip.

What car do you have lined up that will be pampered in there?


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Brilliant!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks excellent. How are you getting on with the flooring?


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

What was the flooring, how is it affixed cost etc ?.... Nb looks fantastic


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

That's really nice. I'd love a bigger garage. I can just get the car in mine lol.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

nbray67 said:


> I was going to say that they looked like Ikea rails, cheap as chips and look the part imo.
> 
> Real transformation buddy. We recently moved to house with a dble garage and I was supposed to take pics along the way as I made into my 'man cave' but totally forgot as I was too busy making trips to the tip.
> 
> What car do you have lined up that will be pampered in there?


Thanks mate! car will be a will be a Fiesta ST3 



Puntoboy said:


> Looks excellent. How are you getting on with the flooring?


floor has only been in for 10 hours, so far so good, had it layed down on the drive way for about 30mins in the sun, which i think helped it flatten from being rolled up

its the Costco VersalRoll http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_11,cos_11.8,cos_11.8.1/565749 really good quality stuff

luckily the width of 2 rolls is exact size of my garage, a slight 1cm overlap in the middle so nothing has been used to fix it down, it will also expand so it best not fix it to anything

i just had to cut to size at front of garage, cuts nicely with sharp knife or scissors

it has some ripple as per pics but the instructions say these will go over time


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I was tempted by this a few months ago but decided against it. I had quotes for floor tiles but decided against that too. Haven't seen anyone with this till now. So thanks


----------



## gingerscotsman (May 21, 2007)

Cracking!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

bigup said:


> it has some ripple as per pics but the instructions say these will go over time


I've had mine down now for a while (months anyway) and some of the ripples never flattened however for the price its great stuff. I had to use three rolls due to the size of my garage though the third roll I only used bout half. I've overlapped mine and never taped it down or anything and I've had no issues with it.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Fantastic size garage space and also loving the sheer amount of driveway space you have to play on, lawn be damned, more driveway to play on.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Puntoboy said:


> I was tempted by this a few months ago but decided against it. I had quotes for floor tiles but decided against that too. Haven't seen anyone with this till now. So thanks


worked out alot cheaper for me than getting floor tiles, ive been eyeing the rolls up at my local Costco but the online one s a different rolls, bigger and cheaper!

the paint on the floor looks good as is but due to reading up on tyres lifting paint i wanted it to be perfect from the get go, cant be doing with paining the floor every few months lol



macca666 said:


> I've had mine down now for a while (months anyway) and some of the ripples never flattened however for the price its great stuff. I had to use three rolls due to the size of my garage though the third roll I only used bout half. I've overlapped mine and never taped it down or anything and I've had no issues with it.


thanks mate


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Perfect garage for me! Very nice.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

small update, bike mount now fitted


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

The ikea racks are good hay garage looking ace


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

ST3 - Blue by any chance?? I love that colour. We were very tempted by the Fiesta ST but opted for the RS Clio.
From what I've heard, the ST is a great car to drive and own.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great job that. Wish i had a garage like that.


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

Looks great, I went for ikea rails as well for the price they are brilliant.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

ffrs1444 said:


> The ikea racks are good hay garage looking ace


Thanks, yep they are awesome for the price!



nbray67 said:


> ST3 - Blue by any chance?? I love that colour. We were very tempted by the Fiesta ST but opted for the RS Clio.
> From what I've heard, the ST is a great car to drive and own.


yep, Spirit blue, it was between blue and white but decided on blue



MEH4N said:


> great job that. Wish i had a garage like that.


thanks 



graeme said:


> Looks great, I went for ikea rails as well for the price they are brilliant.


they are a just in everyone's garage, 1m rail for £2! i think i need to buy more lol


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

AF banner arrived today. No idea where to put it so just stuck it here for now, using gorilla tape until I find a neat way of holding it up. Don't really want to go drill holes.


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

Looking good mate love these garage threads !


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

small update







banners purchased from: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261485325987?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT (best offer of £20 accepted for 2, but its buy 2 get 3rd free, so worked out to be £8.33 delivered)

used these to hold them up on the wall pretty strong! : Command Picture Hanging Strips Value Pack: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Looks good mate!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Great work bud:thumb: Every home should come with one attached:thumb:


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

thanks guys!

just got a few pics of my old cars to go on the wall (5"x7") then i think that is it, 

ran out of ideas now

think im gonna get a set of site lights for it, dont need anything too amazing and expensive, just some to spot swirls etc


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

small update, fitted a weather stop rubber seal at front of garage to minimise any leaves and dust coming into the garage, treated with CarPro PERL 

Got me a site light for times where i need that extra bit of light for swiel spotting and LSP removal

also tidied up the detailing shelf a bit, alot easier to find stuff now, have loads of products that i dont use though!

and some pics for the wall of my previous cars - a bit sad i know 

how would a pair of carpet runners look on the floor?

idea is for it to soak up the water from the tyres if its been raining?

pics:





















next job:

1. Paint garage door


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks fantastic mate!


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

purchased a metal halide which arrived today, got *** wired up and its super bright!

need to get a dedicated tripod stand for it, using the twin 500w lamp stand for now, seems to be stable enough!


----------



## GTIRed (Jan 12, 2007)

I would recommend the carpet runners. I have 2 sets of which my GTI sits on one set all year round, "garage queen". They are great for protecting your paint work / flooring and are easy to drag out and clean or hoover.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

looking great mate!


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

GTIRed said:


> I would recommend the carpet runners. I have 2 sets of which my GTI sits on one set all year round, "garage queen". They are great for protecting your paint work / flooring and are easy to drag out and clean or hoover.


il start looking for them see what price they are

thanks mate


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

This is completely amazing, perfect hideaway, all you need to add is a tv and you have it perfect. You don't even need a bed because you can sleep in your car .


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

just looking at Carpet runners

the one ive seen many use is this one: Concorde Durable made to measure Grey Non Slip Hall Runner - SOLD BY THE FOOT - QUANITY 1 = 1 FOOT: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home

garage is 15ft, and will need 2x 15ft strips, total will be £73.50 for 2 strips of carpet:doublesho


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Just buy 4 carpet tiles from a carpet place and then have them under each of the wheels

Waters doing to get everywhere anyway as will drip from the underside of the car etc


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Jonny_R said:


> Just buy 4 carpet tiles from a carpet place and then have them under each of the wheels
> 
> Waters doing to get everywhere anyway as will drip from the underside of the car etc


thats a very good point


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

bigup said:


> thats a very good point


Carpet tiles should just do it.

Its more a fact of warm tyres leaving black marks on your floor, tiles stuck down where you park or placed when you need them would be so much easier and cheaper


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

bigup said:


> thats a very good point


Www.pilesoftiles.com in Burnley mate.

If I remember correctly, mine shown here, were a quid each


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks mate. Are they a walk in shop?

What colours are yours? Grey and black? How do I fit together?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

bigup said:


> Thanks mate. Are they a walk in shop?
> 
> What colours are yours? Grey and black? How do I fit together?


Hi pal

Yes it's a walk in unit, took me about 20 mins from Bury

Balderstone Close Heasandford Ind Est Burnley Lancs BB10 2TA

Yes mine are grey and black and they had carpet tile glue sprayed to the back then placed on the sealed garage floor. They are just positioned next to each other as opposed to fitting together. Really easy and very happy with the result. Also easy to clean with the Nilfisk vac.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

finally, all that hard work payed off, garage now has an occupant 





yet to paint the garage door though!


----------



## samdavis (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice that little Fez looks really lost in there. Great car and amazing garage, awesome transformation!


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

This looks great, nice turnaround and a nice big space :thumb:

I'm glad I saw this, I ordered the very same floor covering from Costco earlier this week, just waiting for it to be delivered.

I really want the Mototile tiles in mine, but it's working out at £500 + for my garage, I figured these mats would be a good compromise for now, they are looking pretty decent in your garage :thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Awesome stuff, I'm currently doing mine. Can I ask where or what those things are you have hanging on the rail that's holding the brushes please?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

^^ ikea. £1.50 for a large rail, and £1 for hooks. 

cheap as chips


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks great.... nice simple and clean, i guess the flooring could have been fixed to the floor to remove the bumps.... Id suggest speaking to floor fitters for a little advise, once fixed it wont need to expand anyway. You can get heat sealed joints too...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Cracking job! This has got me itching to sort mine out, but would need to book a week off work to clear out, paint and organize again. Missus would go mental, but as people have said...I could always sleep in the car


----------

